# Easy Entry Bouncing



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say you still have some harness adjustments to make. Is there sufficient side to side play with the saddle? Does the singletree swing effortlessly? You can also go up to a wider tire for a smoother ride. Do you drive with your feet flat in the floor or do you brace against the front? You should still be absorbing the shock with your hips/waist like you do riding.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Every 2-wheeled cart I have ever driven feels bouncy!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Are the tires over inflated?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Checked the tires. Singletree moves very freely. Maybe I should clarify, the cart doesn't bounce up and down (like when bumping over rocks) but rocks forward and back. So if you were to sit in the cart while someone held the shafts and they moved the shafts up and down slightly. 

I've been watching videos of driving competitions and it seems like all 2 wheel carts have some movement due to the shafts not being independent of the cart (like on a 4 wheel vehicle). I just want to make sure I'm minimizing the bounce and doing so correctly so I'm not putting undo stress or impact on my horse's back.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Can you post a side view photo? That might help to see if any more adjusting could be made. Plus I would love to see a photo of Clementine!


----------

